# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Tây An (Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

## hangnt

Tây An là thành phố tỉnh lỵ tỉnh Thiểm Tây, Trung Quốc. Đây là thành phố trực thuộc tỉnh. Tây An là một trong 4 kinh đô trong lịch sử Trung Hoa, là kinh đô của 13 triều đại, bao gồm: nhà Chu, nhà Tần, nhà Hán và nhà Đường. Tây An cũng là điểm kết thúc phía đông của Con đường tơ lụa huyền thoại. Thành phố có lịch sử hơn 3100 năm với tên gọi trong thời đấy Tràng An hay Trường An. Tây An là thành phố lớn nhất và phát triển nhất trong khu vực miền Trung đến Đông Bắc và xếp thứ 10 trong các thành phố lớn nhất Trung Quốc.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*


*Đến*

_Xe buýt_: Trạm xe buýt đường dài nằm đối diện trạm xe lửa Tây An. Nhớ là có nhiều chuyến xe buýt đến Hoa Sơn khởi hành từ 10h sáng đến 6h chiều ở trước trạm xe lửa. Một số trạm xe buýt khác xung quanh thành phố như trạm xe buýt phía Đông, trạm xe buýt phía Tây. Xe buýt số 605 từ Tháp chuông đến trạm xe buýt Đông, xe buýt số 103 đi từ trạm xe lửa đến trạm xe buýt Tây. Taxi đi vào thị trấn giá 20 Tệ đến 30 Tệ.

_Xe lửa_: Trạm xe lửa mới xây dựng năm 2008 có thể mua vé trước, có vé cho toa nằm. Bạn cũng có thể mua vé xe lửa ở hầu hết các khách sạn và nhà nghỉ hay Văn phòng đặt vé xe lửa ở lối vào của ICBC Bank, phía Nam. Tây An liên kết với hầu hết khắp nơi trong cả Trung Quốc. Xe lửa hạng sang Z-trains chạy từ Tây Bắc Kinh đến Tây An và ngược lại. Có những chuyến xe lửa đến Thành Đô, Trùng Khánh, Quảng Châu, Quế Lâm, Tế Nam, Côn Minh, Lan Châu, Lạc Dương, Thượng Hải, Thái Nguyên, Urumqui Tân Cương và Trịnh Châu.

_Hàng không_: Sân bay Hàm Dương là một trong những địa điểm tốt nhất kết nối với các thành phố lớn của Trung Quốc, nơi đây cũng có nhiều đường bay quốc tế.


Hãng hàng không Đông Bắc Trung Quốc bay từ khắp nơi đến Tây An. Hàng tuần, có 4 chuyến bay đến Hồng Kông trên cả Hãng hàng không Đông Bắc Trung Quốc và Dragonair. Có cả những chuyến bay đến Macao, Seoul, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Nagoya, Fukuoka, Niigata, Hiroshima tại Nhật Bản.

*Đi lại xung quanh*

Sân bay Hàm Dương Tây An nằm ở hướng Đông Bắc thành phố Tây An 40km. Xe buýt đưa đón chạy từ 6h sáng đến 6h chiều giữa sân bay và khách sạn Melody, trên đường có ghé lại nhiều khách sạn khác. Taxi vào thành phố tính hơn 100 Tệ theo đồng hồ tính cước.


Dĩ nhiên vào mùa du lịch cao điểm ở Trung Quốc sẽ rất khó đón xe buýt công cộng để đi ngoạn cảnh hay đi tham quan vòng thành phố. Xe buýt 610 khá tốt, khởi hành từ trạm xe lửa, đi ngang qua Tháp chuông, Bảo tàng lịch sử Thiểm Tây, Tháp Đại Nhạn, chùa Đại Nhạn. Hãy nhớ xe buýt là nơi có nhiều kẻ bất lương, móc túi, nên hãy canh chừng đồ đạc của bạn.

Năm 2009 thành phố này sẽ hoàn thành hệ thống xe điện ngầm đầu tiên, tuy nhiên dự kiến năm 2100 mới đi vào hoạt động chính thức.

*Đi những đâu?*



Lăng tẩm ở Tây An
_Trường Thành Tây An:_ Một trong hai thành cổ duy nhất còn sót lại tại Trung Quốc. Tây An đã từng được trùng tu và dễ dàng đi lại chỉ với khoảng 5 vòng xe đạp. Bạn có thể thuê xe đạp ở ngay cửa ngõ Nam Môn hay Đông Môn và đem lại trả ngay địa điểm cũ. Nếu muốn đi bộ mất khoảng 3 tiếng.

_Bảo tàng thủ phủ Thiểm Tây:_ Bảo tàng có những bộ sưu tập các tạo tác thu thập được từ khắp các địa phương trong tỉnh, bao trùm lịch sử từ thời đại đồ đá mới đến nhà Thanh.



Tượng của Dương Quý Phi
_Tây An Bi Lâm_: Nằm bên trong thành phía Nam, sưu tập khoảng 2300 bàn thạch và bia mộ, là rừng bia lớn và cổ nhất Trung Quốc.

_Tháp Đại Nhạn_: Do vua Đường Cao Tông xây dựng năm 625 sau CN.

_Tháp Tiểu Nhạn_: Hoàn thành năm 709 sau CN. Bạn phải mua vé tham quan trọn gói cùng bảo tàng

_Cổ lầu_ — Nằm ngay trung tâm Tây An và Chung lầu nằm ở phía Đông Bắc trong khu Hồi Dân Nhai.



Đài phun nước
_Bát Chân Tự_ - Đằng sau Cổ lầu, kết hợp hoàn hảo kiến trúc đạo Hồi và Trung Hoa. Hồi Dân Nhai bao quanh là khu ở của người đạo Hồi.

_Bát Tiên Cung_: Một ngôi đền đạo Lão xây dựng thờ Bát Tiên, có Bát Tiên Kiều, cầu Bát Tiên.

_Binh Mã Dõng (đội quân đất nung)_ — là một quần thể tượng người, ngựa bằng đất nung gần Lăng mộ Tần Thủy Hoàng. Đội quân đất nung được phát hiện năm 1974 gần thành phố Tây An, tỉnh Thiểm Tây, tây bắc Trung Quốc. Đội quân đất nung được chôn theo Tần Thủy Hoàng của nhà Tần, trong thời gian 210-209 trước Công nguyên. Năm 1987 đã được UNESCO phong tặng Di sản thế giới.

_Tàn tích làng Banpo_ — Tàn tích ngôi làng có 6000 năm tuổi cùng những công cụ lao động, nơi làm gốm, khu chôn cất.



Lăng mộ Tần Thủy Hoàng
_Chùa Famen_ — Ngôi chùa này có bảo tháp 13 tầng cũng là nơi ở của các vị tăng sư. Tháng 8.1981 tháp bị ngã trong trận mưa lớn, để lộ ra hầm mộ đầy bảo vật thời Đường.
Hoa Thanh Trì – Do Đường Minh Hoàng xây dựng gần suối nước nóng dưới chân núi Ly Sơn để cho Dương quý Phi tắm.

_Mậu Lăng_: Lăng mộ Hán Vũ Đế, vua thứ 5 nhà Hán, có nhiều tượn chạm khắc rất đẹp.

_Lăng Tần Thủy Hoàng_: nằm ở phía Bắc núi Ly Sơn thuộc địa phận tỉnh Thiểm Tây, cách Tây An 50 km về phía Đông. Năm 1974, một phần hầm mộ được khai quật. Đầu tiên là đường hầm Binh mã dũng số 1. Các nhà khảo cổ ước lượng có đến 8000 tượng đất sét gồm có quan văn, quan võ, binh lính và ngựa. Năm 1994 tiếp tục khai quật đường hầm số 2. Đây được coi là "tinh hoa trong tinh hoa" của Binh mã dũng, chứa đựng trận thế kị binh và các cung thủ với các tư thế bắn tạo hình phong phú, tính nghệ thuật cao.



Lăng mộ Tần Thủy Hoàng
_Công viên quốc gia Thái Bình_ — Nằm cách thành phố Tây An 4km ở phía Bắc sườn núi Qingling.

_Càn Lăng_: Càn Lăng là lăng mộ mai táng nữ hoàng đế duy nhất trong lịch sử phong kiến TQ trong hơn 2000 năm qua, nằm ở phía bắc sông Vị tỉnh Thiểm Tây miền tây TQ. Hoàng đế nhà Đường Lý Trị và hoàng đế nhà Chu Võ Tắc Thiên chôn trong mộ này, vừa đại diện hai triều hoàng đế, vừa là vợ chồng. Võ Tắc Thiên là nữ hoàng đế duy nhất trong lịch sử Trung Quốc, cuộc đời của bà đầy huyền thoại, sau khi bà chết, người ta đặt một tấm bia đá lớn trước lăng bà, nhưng không có một chữ nào ghi trên bia đá, được gọi là “Vô tự bia”. Hiện nay, Càn Lăng đang xin trở thành di sản văn hoá thế giới.



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## anhduc83

Mình ước ao một lần được đến Lang Mộ Tần Thủy Hoàng...

----------

